# Jigging around the toothies



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Between 5 of us last Saturday we lost a good 2dozen jigs. I switched to wire and the bite quit. Once the sun went down some we picked up a couple bites. Went all the way up to 125lb mono from 60 flouro and still it was hit or miss. I lost just two myself. The newbs I had with me trying to jig, They just couldn't get the speed and crank down. This lazy jig as I call it resulted in the most cut offs. 

What do y'all use when around an area with kings or rigs with plenty barracudas?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

I'lll switch right away to my $5 cheapo jigs to start with. Next , change my leader to power flex cord.

it works for me.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

First choice is move spots but sometimes that's not an option.

I keep some short 6" 175lb 49 strand cables rigged up in my jig bag. Snapper don't care, AJs don't care, blackfin don't care. I leave the assist hooks tied with regular cord so they will cut off but the short wire above the jig saves the jig. I would rather donate a hook then waste a bunch of time and energy fighting an 8ft shark or big cuda.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Toledo said:


> First choice is move spots but sometimes that's not an option.
> 
> I keep some short 6" 175lb 49 strand cables rigged up in my jig bag. Snapper don't care, AJs don't care, blackfin don't care. I leave the assist hooks tied with regular cord so they will cut off but the short wire above the jig saves the jig. I would rather donate a hook then waste a bunch of time and energy fighting an 8ft shark or big cuda.


I agree with you that Aj don't care much , however I believe that wire cables or stands don't have the same flexibility as mono/flouro , thus the jig loses action .

Still you'll get hits but the striking action is considerable lesser , JMO


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Still you'll get hits but the striking action is considerable lesser , JMO


Ive heard others say that but I just havent seen it. I dont use stiff wire but flexible 49 strand. I hate single strand for pretty much anything. There is also an added pivot point with the wire being crimped on with a loop at both the top and bottom of the wire instead of just tied like mono. I mostly fish heavy jigs (300grm to 500grm). It might affect the action of smaller jigs more.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Yep,*



Toledo said:


> First choice is move spots but sometimes that's not an option.
> 
> I keep some short 6" 175lb 49 strand cables rigged up in my jig bag. Snapper don't care, AJs don't care, blackfin don't care. I leave the assist hooks tied with regular cord so they will cut off but the short wire above the jig saves the jig. I would rather donate a hook then waste a bunch of time and energy fighting an 8ft shark or big cuda.


^^^^^^This.

Use the twisted cable and double crimp with a decent loop. You will not loose any action at all. I like about a 3-5 ft leader and as light as wire as I can get away with.

Tight Lines.


----------

